# 06 A4 vs Dodge Ram SRT-10?



## Humbler05Tredm6 (Jun 27, 2006)

[My boy is going to race a Dodge Ram SRT10 with headers and exhaust. It is manual and the guy he is going to race is dropping 100$.

He has a 06 A4 GTO with AEM Bruteforce intake SlP bolt on exhaust and Diablo tuned. 

I told him he could beat him. He has to get him off the line. Feedback please. IZE="3"][/SIZE]0

GTO Rules!!!


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I say it would be a pretty good race. If the guy in the SRT10 can drive he has a pretty good chance. The truck is real tricky though. They can real easily go up in tire smoke. 

Let us know who wins and the details.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

My money is on the GOAT...:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Your boy should get him at the start. Unless there is weight in the bed of the truck, it will spin. Not only that, the truck sits higher and is not designed to race, wind dynamics will work against the truck. The torque factor may be the deciding factor. Depends too on how good your boy is behind the wheel. I'd put 100 on the goat.

WHO'S HOLDING THE DOUGH?*


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *Your boy should get him at the start. Unless there is weight in the bed of the truck, it will spin. Not only that, the truck sits higher and is not designed to race, wind dynamics will work against the truck. The torque factor may be the deciding factor. Depends too on how good your boy is behind the wheel. I'd put 100 on the goat.
> 
> WHO'S HOLDING THE DOUGH?*


:agree 
i've been in a crew cab '05 srt10. they are awesome..........for trucks. but i'm keeping fingers and toes crossed for your kid. my own personal experience though, i got my doors blown off by a f150 lightning on the interstate. we were both side by side running 80, him and his old lady did the look and engine rev, i gave him the nod, we took off, and all i saw was his license plate. people on here told me he was probably modded with a different pully or something for the supercharger giving him an extra 100-150 hp, but he still beat me. by the way, i have an '06 A4 as well.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

From what I have seen at the local track your son should take him.


----------



## phantomblackgto (Mar 16, 2006)

dustyminpin said:


> :agree
> i've been in a crew cab '05 srt10. they are awesome..........for trucks. but i'm keeping fingers and toes crossed for your kid. my own personal experience though, i got my doors blown off by a f150 lightning on the interstate. we were both side by side running 80, him and his old lady did the look and engine rev, i gave him the nod, we took off, and all i saw was his license plate. people on here told me he was probably modded with a different pully or something for the supercharger giving him an extra 100-150 hp, but he still beat me. by the way, i have an '06 A4 as well.


He had to be modded. A stock Lightning is the same supercharged 4.6 as a Cobra with a helluva lot more weight. The only difference that I know of is I believe the Lightning has a 4.10 rearend. I beat a Lightning off a two-lane entrance ramp who proceeded to follow me to Wal-Mart. He asked me if I was running nitrous to which I replied, "No, just Quik Trip 91-octane." He would not believe that the Goat was NA. I had to pop the hood to prove it to him.

I have beaten a regular cab short bed SRT10. Even with 500+ HP, the extra weight and pushing all that air, if you hook up at all, you got him.


----------



## FLYNLO (Nov 9, 2006)

phantomblackgto said:


> He had to be modded. A stock Lightning is the same supercharged 4.6 as a Cobra with a helluva lot more weight. The only difference that I know of is I believe the Lightning has a 4.10 rearend. I beat a Lightning off a two-lane entrance ramp who proceeded to follow me to Wal-Mart. He asked me if I was running nitrous to which I replied, "No, just Quik Trip 91-octane." He would not believe that the Goat was NA. I had to pop the hood to prove it to him.
> 
> I have beaten a regular cab short bed SRT10. Even with 500+ HP, the extra weight and pushing all that air, if you hook up at all, you got him.


The Lightnings had 5.4 liter engines.


----------



## phantomblackgto (Mar 16, 2006)

FLYNLO said:


> The Lightnings had 5.4 liter engines.


I know the early Lightnings had the old 351 and the 2nd gen (99-02) had the 5.4, but I thought the last couple of years they went to the 4.6. If they were also the 5.4's, then that just shows the significance of vehicle weight and how much more HP it takes to move that extra weight along. Do you know what dyno numbers the 03-04 Lightnings were putting down?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I too have driven a Ram srt 10 (often called the Viper truck). It was fast, but with weight of a 4 door cab, it didn't seem much faster than a built small block in a Camaro.


----------



## dablue06pontiacGTO (Oct 4, 2006)

go for the goat

Jaymz


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

goat goat goat goat goat goat goat goat goat goat


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I was at Gainesville tonight and saw an SRT10 regular cab, shortbed, 5spd run. The guy was stock except I think he had DR's. He might have just had a tire with a funky tread pattern too. He was running 13.5-13.8. The GTO's that were there were running a little better but it would be a drivers race, IMO. 

The 99-04 Lightning had the 5.4L supercharged. It had slightly more torque than the 4.6 Cobra motor. I believe the Lightning was a 2valve motor and the Cobra was a 4valve, but I'm not certain on that. I do know that 99's had problems 2000's were better. I think in 2001 they bumped hp and torque and really fixed they issues.


----------

